# Can Mirtazapine be used WITH lexapro?



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I was curious if mirtazapine (remeron) can be used at the same time as lexapro for both depression and sleep?
Drugs.com indicates a strong interaction and the potential for serotonin syndrome, yet i have come across several threads where people are combining these medications.

Currently on 15mg mirtaz and want to add in 5 mg of lex.

Thanks.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I was once put on both of them, even at higher doses than you. (20 lex 45 mirta) It's perfectly safe.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Cheers.

Was just uncertain as when i went to fill the mirtaz script, the pharmacist asked if i was still taking lexapro and when i last had. This had me concerned that there might be an interaction


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

nah, mirtazapine actually reverses serotonin syndrome


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I've taken both of them together before without issue.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I would think at the correct dosage ratio; they would be fine.In otherwords not blowing the top off of both in the therapeutic range. As always do your homework and talk to a good pdoc.


----------

